# Do you have cold hands or feet?



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Sometimes my hands get really cold, and when i shake hands people comment on how cold my hands are. Sometimes i get really cold feet and it is cold even with socks on. I read something interesting:

Magnesium - aids with muscle relaxation, maintenance of the heart muscle, neuromuscular transmission and widening of the blood vessels. A deficiency of magnesium can cause:

Agitation 
*Anxiety *
Behavioral disturbances 
Confusion 
*Cold hands and feet *
Depression 
Insomnia 
Restlessness
http://www.anxietynetwork.com.au/Treatm ... atment.htm

Here's another useful sight about magnesium being used to cure depression:
http://www.coldcure.com/html/dep.html

I have just bought some magnesium supplements as i heard it helps for anxiety. If you are going to try this aswell, make sure not to buy magnesium oxide as this is poorly absorbed by the body.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

yes..I do. I've been told that my hands felt like ice before. I believe it is called Reynaud's Syndrome. As if I don't have enough things to worry about .

I asked a doctor about it who knew of my anxiety and he said it is a common symptom. Offered no real solution though. Some sites say wear gloves. Christ, I already feel like a pariah in public, do I have to wear gloves in the middle of summer now too?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm... I always thought it was poor circulation. My hands are always cold, even if I wear two pair of gloves, and I have arthritis as a result. My feet are so cold, all the time... Thanks for the info.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I only have this problem in cold weather. Both my hands and feet are cold right now.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i get cold hands and feet, mostly just in the winter, but actually alot.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

My hands are more noticeably cold than my feet. They're cold constantly.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes, this sounds like Raynaud's syndrome. I read recently that this was attributed to magnesium deficiency. Anyways, it's mainly an idiopathic vasospastic problems. The arteries going into the hands and feet mysteriously close resulting in reduced blood flow and cold extremities. Magnesium causes the smooth muscles of these arteries to relax thereby increasing blood flow. 

Curious to know results.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I have hypothyroidism, and had cold feet at night, had to wear socks, and got bad cramps. I cured this in less than a week by taking seasalt, no kidding, they were toastie, as confirmed by my husband, who hated me putting my cold feet on him, he is like a radiator.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I always have really cold hands... not sure about my feet. my ex bf used to make me run my hands under hot water before I could go near him... I always figured it was from poor circulation as well


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, always have cold hands and feet. i'll make a note of it to buy some magnesium supplements


----------



## dawn2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

yea, I always have cold hands and feet, my feet are colder than hands.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Yea I have raynauds to the point that my hands turn purple in cold weather. I hate it. Maybe I'll give magnesium a shot.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^same here, my toes turn blue or purple in the winter. they are more sensitive too and hurt like hell if i hit them even lightly against something. it doesnt really bother me that much but my mum was worried and took me to the doctor who just told me to wear layered socks and extra warm boots. now i just occaisonally wear socks around the house even if i should always wear them (they really bother me for some reason).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I have excellent circulation in my hands and feet. A doctor even commented on it when I broke my ankle. I still have cold hands and pretty much constantly cold feet. I think it's simply because I mostly sweat from my hands and feet. When I'm gripping things especially wooden practice swords or knives in martial arts it always ends up soaked. The wood turns several shades darker from my sweat. Yet I never have any sweat on my shirt or uniform. Evaporation leads to cooling-the reason you sweat so I think that's all it is. I also have had frostbite damage and soft tissue damage from being stepped on by horses so I have a couple fingers and toes and a spot on my foot that turn white or yellowish when exposed to cold or pressure. Still anyone would confirm I actually have great circulation so it can happen irregardless.

I'd only worry about something like Raynaud's Syndrome if you also have discoloration and circulation issues without a reason. Lots of people have cold hands and feet for various reasons. By itself it's not at all abnormal.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I would be interested to know if any of you tried the seasalt like bling said. I've been reading up on using unrefined salt with 100+ minerals. There's a theme starting here about mineral deficiencies...look into it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

So, I was reading up on Tyrosine and this is something interesting I found...made me refer back to this post..


A deficiency may also have symptoms of low blood pressure, low body temperature (including cold hands and feet) and "restless leg syndrome".

So, there you go. take some tyrosine and magnesium and you're all set.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Figured I would bump this. My hands and feet are cold quite often. I always get comments from people in church about my cold hands. But my hands and feet don't change color at all. I have been supplementing with Magnesium Glycinate for quite a while now and that hasn't helped. I have also had my Thyroid checked a few times and it is always well within normal range. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> So, I was reading up on Tyrosine and this is something interesting I found...made me refer back to this post..
> 
> A deficiency may also have symptoms of low blood pressure, low body temperature (including cold hands and feet) and "restless leg syndrome".
> 
> So, there you go. take some tyrosine and magnesium and you're all set.


I was just doing the thing with my leg while I was reading this. I checked out about the RLS on wikipedia and found out that people with RLS have different sleeping patterns. Compared to healthy person, people with RLS have much less deep sleep.









Blue line indicates healthy person and orange indicated RLS.


----------



## nemasket (Mar 23, 2007)

I have Raynaud's as well - if my fingers or toes get too cold, I loose feeling and they turn white. Not fun, but I usually get color and feeling back within 20 minutes after getting into a warm place. Warm water or a space heater are usually the best fixes for me. I've had it for at least 10 years, and my Mom, while not having Raynaud's exactly, has always had bad circulation too. 

I take a multivitamin daily, but I'll have to check and see if it has magnesium in it.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Is there anyone that does not have cold hands? I find this interesting. We have been finding some physical symptoms of SA and this could be one of them. And an important one.


----------



## jamie4418 (Nov 11, 2007)

jauggy said:


> Sometimes my hands get really cold, and when i shake hands people comment on how cold my hands are. Sometimes i get really cold feet and it is cold even with socks on. I read something interesting:
> 
> Magnesium - aids with muscle relaxation, maintenance of the heart muscle, neuromuscular transmission and widening of the blood vessels. A deficiency of magnesium can cause:
> 
> ...


Whoa. I have cold hands and cold feet too. All my life. Thanks for the thread.

I read that it has something to do with the fight or flight response causing the blood to rush to the torso of the body.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My feet feel are cold even as I sit in a heated home wearing thermal socks. Last evening I decided to just park myself in a chair with my feet right in front of a heat duct to warm them up. I don't know how it's possible for my feet to be cold at 72 degrees in winter with thermal socks when they'd feel just fine at the same temp in summer with very light socks.

I'm told my hands feel cold, though they don't feel cold to me.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

My hands and feet were so cold today that I had to walk from one room to another and couldn't consentrate on anything. So I took 470mg of magnesiumlactatedihydrate with 5mg of Vitamin B6 and I was still freezing in room temperature for few hours til I drank green tea. Green tea had instant effect on my hands and feet. Also, I felt much more social.

I am not sure if magnesiumlactatedihydrate is any good. I felt a bit stupid after taking it.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

My hands and feet are cold most of the time when I suffer hyperhidrosis symptoms (excessive sweating), but since taking Zoloft even though I sweat I don't feel the coldness anymore. I'm hoping to eventually wean off the Zoloft as I don't want to be on antidepressants forever and eventually give magnesium and all the vitamin B's a go.


----------



## SugarSparkler (Sep 5, 2008)

Um, I guess my feet are cold, kind of. Maybe I just need to put on my slippers.

I'll research this a little. It's definitely interesting to me that magnesium deficiency can cause all of those symptoms.


----------



## Robert Copeland (Sep 10, 2011)

I lately also have this problem and I never had cold hands before, I actually always used to have quiet hot hands!

but since a few year, when I go out I suddenly get dead cold hands when I am at a club or bar. it's quiet scary, although I don't notice it that much anymore, but people get really worried when they touch my hands.

I am not really sure why that happens :/ I actually slowly lost weight in the last year and it would be absurd for my circulation to suddenly to become worse. 

the only thing that I could think off is that it's maybe the zoloft which I now take for about 4 months is the cause of it.

but could this still be just an anxiety symptom? Maybe something having to do with muscle tension or something?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

my hands are always really hot... even in the winter. which is weird bc my average body temp is way lower than 98.6.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

I am feeling cold, even if for most people the temperature is warm enough and my hands are first part of my body, which becomes so cold that sometimes I even put them on hot water to warm up


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

My therapist told me that when you are anxious you body takes circulation and therefore heat away from feet and hands to keep it in your core.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

sickofshyness said:


> My therapist told me that when you are anxious you body takes circulation and therefore heat away from feet and hands to keep it in your core.


That doesn't agree with the sweaty palms=anxious theory


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have Raynaud's so yes.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

The Professor said:


> That doesn't agree with the sweaty palms=anxious theory


Yea-I too get sweaty palms a lot of times when I'm anxious???? But I also have cold hands very often when anxious-so I don't know. Wondered the same thing.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty much constantly. My doctor wanted to do a blood test to see if I had Raynaud's but I never got around to arranging it. I assume I do, although they don't really change colour to the extent that I've seen from researching it but who knows. I've always had this problem


----------



## QuietAnonymous (Jan 31, 2012)

Cold and sweaty palms and feet. Since I can remember.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

My feet are always pretty cold.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I've been told that my hands are "very warm". I guess my feet are normal. *shrugs*

I had cold hands until I started Zoloft some years back. I guess it improved my circulation, or something.


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

jauggy said:


> Sometimes my hands get really cold, and when i shake hands people comment on how cold my hands are. Sometimes i get really cold feet and it is cold even with socks on. I read something interesting:
> 
> Magnesium - aids with muscle relaxation, maintenance of the heart muscle, neuromuscular transmission and widening of the blood vessels. A deficiency of magnesium can cause:
> 
> ...


for years i've always had keeping my feet warm, it doesn't matter whether i wears socks or shoes or have them under a blanket they just don't stay warm

and i've also noticed that i have a few of these symptoms from the list, didn't know they could be linked.


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

my hands are always freezing


----------



## Toronto88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Generally, I am always cold!

But when I am warm, my hands and feet will be cold. Maybe I'll start eating bananas every day, now? Those have a lot of magnesium...!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my hands n feet are col in daytime n aparently they burn during night hrs..they feel really hot(warm isnt what they feel like) its so difficult to sleep ...
while at daytime i shake if its just 20 degrees temperature


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I have cold hands & feet. The rest of me is warm so it doesn't bother me much but when someone touches my hand, they're like "Are you cold!?" & I'm like "No...".


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting. Yeah, everyone I shake hands with or even touch comments on how my hands feel like ice. My toes get that way too. Just my toes, not my feet. :b

My father's pretty crazy about supplements so I'm sure we have some laying around. I'll try it for a few weeks and see if this changes.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

A sedentary lifestyle and poor diet can both cause circulation and cardiovascular issues. Daily exercise is one way to get your metabolism going. Also, I would see your regular doc. about the issue. It can be a symptom of a bigger problem. And with this thread there may be some good advice but it's a stab in the dark.

Again, you can't go wrong with a good exercise regimen and a good diet.


----------



## moors (Apr 20, 2012)

Excess vitamin b6 causes cold hands and feet. Hormonal imbalances mey be present if you have cold hands and feet. Blood pressure drugs called calcium channel blockers (Nifedipine) can help to treat and prevent Raynaud's phenomenon. Another option is nitroglycerin ointment, a prescription medication that is used to treat heart pain. When applied to the forearm, it opens blood vessels leading to the hands.

Note: I'm not an expert about cold hands and feet, I'm only sharing what I've read about it from sources that I believe are reliable.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have cold hands n hot feet.....
whenhands cool down when I wash them...n feet are always warm n burn when I am sleeping


----------



## moors (Apr 20, 2012)

The first time you ingest excess vitamin b6 it doesn't make your hand and feet cold, because it probably will make your thyroid glands work more but after some time continuing with excess vitamin b6, when you don't use vitamin b6 you'll feel a little colder hands and feet and if you still continue using excess vitamin b6, you'll have bigger problems.

This is what I understood from things I've read.

Here, look at excess vitamin b6 symptoms here : http://www.acu-cell.com/bx2.html


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

my hands are always cold


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

I have hyperhydrosis, if i'm nervous my hands and feet start to sweat, it can be embarrassing. They also can get cold.


----------



## Neja (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi there! Better late than never...! Cold hands and feet might be related to the liver. I was suffering myself from cold feet problems and I decided to carry out a liver cleansing (information about the liver and gallbladder cleanse on iraisemyhealth.info). After the very first cleansing I already felt a better blood flow and I noticed that my extremities were not as cold as before indeed!
Regards


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I'm warm for the most part but touching cold skin is my absolute favourite.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Only when I touch the blood


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My feet only.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope they are cooking hot it 11pm and still it 28c i ****ing hate summer


----------



## GirlafraidAndy (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, even now...it gets worse when i'm anxious, though.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

I think we should all hold hands and increase our minerals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sometimes, they are normally pretty warm, though.


----------

